
Starting Forth - vram22
https://www.forth.com/starting-forth/
======
im_down_w_otp
For some real fun w/ Forth go grab yourself an old PCI-based Power Macintosh
and do this tutorial through the Forth shell in the machine's Open Firmware
interface. :-)

~~~
vram22
Interesting. Can't really do that right now. But I remember reading that some
Sun or other machines have Forth in ROM, etc. And of course Forth is in a lot
of other places too, like space and telescopes, etc.

------
WalterGR
_Starting Forth_ frequently appears in lists of the best programming-related
books, alongside other luminaries such as _The Structure and Interpretation of
Computer Programs_ ("SICP").

~~~
vram22
Didn't know, cool.

------
vram22
Nice one :)

[https://www.forth.com/starting-forth/](https://www.forth.com/starting-forth/)
\-->

“A Forth to be reckoned with…”

—Leo Brodie, Author

#Forth #Lisp

